# [SOLVED] Dodawanie modułów do jądra.

## sebbo

Mam taki podstawowy może dla was problem. Przeszukałemto forum i niiestaty nie ogę znaleźć odpowiedzi więc jestem zmuszony do napisania tego posta.

Czy ma ktoś jakiegoś linka albo sam by mi zechciał wyjasnić jak można dodawac nowe modułu do juz skompilowanego jądra.

Albo nie wiem czy dobrze się wyrażę wkompilowac cos w jądro juz skompilowane.

W części postów są opisy w stylu : "ja instaluje w jądrze tylko niezbędne rzecy a puźniej dodaję co trzeba"

Może by ktoś wyjaśnił to na małym przykładzie i zrobił jakieś HOW-TO, sam bym je napisał ale muszę najpierw sam coś takiego zrobić.

Wiele osób pisze posty w stylu nie mogę wejść na partycję z windows, albo nie mogę zamontować jakiegoś systemu plików po starcie, w więkrzości przypadków to wina tego że nie dodali ich obsłógi do jądra.

Ja też jestem w podobnej systuacji bo właśnie zaczołem zabawę z gento i mam masę pytań na więkrzośc znalazłem zadowalającą odpowiedz na tym forum, i dzisiaj jestem szczęśliwym posiadaczem nowo zainstalowanego gentoo i chcę z tego systemu korzystać dlaej.

Ale wracając do mojego pytania, aktualnie utkonłem na takich problemach:

Nie mogę zamontować partycji z windows bo nie mam obsłógi ntfs w kernelu

i to samo mam przy montowaniu dysku w sieci na serwerze smaby krzyczy mi że nie mam obsłógi smbfs

Prosiłbym o jakąś instrukcję jak cos takiego wkompilować w jądro - jakieś małe HOW-TO.

z góry dziękujęLast edited by sebbo on Fri Oct 22, 2004 1:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quat

wkompiloawac w jadro to po prostu skompilowac jadro. no chyba ze potrzebujesz tylko moduly to wtedy kompilujesz tylko moduly, nie potrzebujesz kompilowac calego jadra. Generalnie polecam skompilowac cale jajko - chyba ze jest serwer i nie mozesz go nawet zrestartowac..

pierwszy link po wpisaniu w google.pl "kompilacja jadra"

http://www.linuxfan.pl/artykuly/kompilacja.php3

pozdr

----------

## sebbo

No dobra to znaczy że jak będę chciał naprzykład dodać obsłógę ntfs czy smbfs to muszę jeszcze raz skompilować całe jądro.

To co s tymi postami w których ludzie piszą że installują sobie jądroz podstawowymi opcjami a pużniej dodają obsłógę roznych zeczy

----------

## Poe

bleh. jezeli chcesz dodac jakies wazne rzeczy do jądra , cos co bedzie caly czas optrzebne, wkompiuj to na stale, wtedy musisz przekompilowac całe jądro. jezeli to jakies rzczy potrzzebne raz na jakis czas, dodaj jako moduł wchodząc do źródeł jądra, make menuconfig, dodajesz moduły, make modules_install i juz.

----------

## galimedes

 *sebbo wrote:*   

> No dobra to znaczy że jak będę chciał naprzykład dodać obsłógę ntfs czy smbfs to muszę jeszcze raz skompilować całe jądro.
> 
> To co s tymi postami w których ludzie piszą że installują sobie jądroz podstawowymi opcjami a pużniej dodają obsłógę roznych zeczy

 

Chyba nie zrozumiałeś do końca postów które czytałeś więc trochę rozjaśnie. Wygląda to tak że jądro można budowac na dwa sposoby monolityczne (czyli wszystkie potrzebne rzeczy są wkompilowane w jądro) oraz o budowie modularnej (czyli część rzeczy masz w postaci modułów). Oba sposoby mają wady i zalety jądro monolityczne ładuje się szybciej i szybciej działa ale jeśli używamy opcji eksperymentalnych może się powiesić, natomiast w kernelu z modułami jest na odwrót plus to że z modułami wiąże się pewne ryzyko iż zawsze nie powołana osoba może nam założyć konika (czyt. backdoora) i nawet o tym się nie dowiemy. Więc to od ciebie zależy jak skompilujesz kernel   :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

jak chcesz dodać obsługę ntfs, konfigurujesz to przy pomocy np. make menuconfig i zaznaczasz obsługę ntfs w module ( <M> ). Teraz musisz skompilować moduły - dla jąder 2.6 będzie to make (jeśli kompilowałes jądro już wcześńiej, teraz dokompilują się tylko nowe rzeczy) a dla 2.4 - make modules. No i pozostaje tylko zainstalować nowe moduły - make modules_install i ewentualnie odpalenie depmod -a.  Teraz możesz uruchamiać nowe moduły komendą modprobe lub insmod. Nie jest wymagany restart komputera.

----------

## quat

 *sebbo wrote:*   

> No dobra to znaczy że jak będę chciał naprzykład dodać obsłógę ntfs czy smbfs to muszę jeszcze raz skompilować całe jądro.
> 
> 

 lub jak juz kompilowales jadro to wystarczy dodac obsluge ntfs jako modul, skompilowac, insmod-owac i korzystac.

 *sebbo wrote:*   

> To co s tymi postami w których ludzie piszą że installują sobie jądroz podstawowymi opcjami a pużniej dodają obsłógę roznych zeczy

 

dokladnie tak jak pisze. jezeli masz boot/root partycje na danym filesystemie to _musisz_ miec ten system wkompilowany w jadro -> czyli kompilacja calego jadro wchodzi w gre.

jezeli chcesz tylko _dodac_ jakas rzecz obslugiwana przez jadro (np obsluge ntfs albo smbfs) to kompilujesz jako modul i wtedy nie jest potrzebna kompilacja calego jajka.

pozdr

----------

## sebbo

Dziękuję wam wszystkim za informację, przepraszam za może dla was laickie pytania.

wszystko co chciałem już mi działa postąpiłem tak jak w instrukcji, i żeczywiście to było prostę ale jak się nie wie to czasami można dłógie godziny spędzić na poszukiwaniach prostych rozwiązań

Jeszcze raz dzięki za podpowiedz

----------

## Pepek

Skoro znalazles odpowiedz i wszystko juz dziala, tak jak chciales, to dodaj SOLVED do tematu watku.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## sebbo

Jeszcze jedna rzecz mnie nurtuję jako osobę dość swieżą w linuxie.

Gybym teraz chciał jeszcze raz przekompilować sobie jądro.

To samo jakiem mam teraz development-sources 2.6.8.1 i wkompilować to co mi potrzebne.

To jaki jest mniej więcej sposób na to.

Czy muszę go jeszcze raz emergować czy trzeba go jakos inaczej nazwać - prosił bym o podanie jakiegoś krutkiego opisiku (skrutu postępowania) jeżeli można.

----------

## Pepek

Jesli go jeszcze nie usunales (np. poprzez emerge -C), to nie musisz nic emergowac, wystarczy wejsc do katalogu ze zrodelkami jaja (/usr/src/linux), wykonac make menuconfig i pozmieniac sobie wszystko wedlug uznania. Jesli zrodla usunales, to trzeba je jeszcze raz emergnac.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## sebbo

dzięki za wszystko. Już dodaję SOLVED

----------

